

Has the internet run out of ideas? - Sigma0
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/29/internet-innovation-failure-patent-control

======
computerslol
No; we have run out of the type of companies that can both encourage
innovation AND provide the resources (money and time) to get good ideas
transformed into great products to put on the market.

Modern software is built in two week sprints and emotionally abandoned as soon
as it barely works.

